# Yep, another LA film composer.



## BlueGreenBoy

Hi everyone,

I met a few people from here at the LANS thing, so I thought I'd introduce myself. 

I moved to LA from Australia about nine months ago, am composing, orchestrating, music editing, mockups, assisting etc, and anything else I can lay my hands on.

Looking forward to future exchange of knowledge!

Aaron


----------



## lux

Welcome to VI Aaron. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay.

Luca


----------



## Alan Lastufka

Welcome Aaron - we have a great crop of folks here - hoping we can help this place grow...


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Hi Aaron,

It was nice to see you at LANS. Look forward to more communication. BTW what part of OZ are you from?


----------



## Aaron Dirk

welcome Aaron!!


wow... after 79 people signed up, there is now 3 Aarons here!


----------



## rJames

Aaron Symonds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I met a few people from here at the LANS thing, so I thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I moved to LA from Australia about nine months ago, am composing, orchestrating, music editing, mockups, assisting etc, and anything else I can lay my hands on.
> 
> Looking forward to future exchange of knowledge!
> 
> Aaron



Hi, Aaron. I was at the other end of the table that night and should have come over to introduce myself but I'm not great at that.

Welcome to VI control. Hope to be conversing with you here.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to V.I. Control, Aaron! 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi Aaron, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hey Aaron,

Nice to see you here! I think you are going to like it here. 

Hans


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hello Aaron and welcome !
enjoy, it's a great place


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Yea dude, this place rocks. Simon already tested it out being his usual self, and he hasn't been booted. \m/8)\m/


----------



## Vincent Pompe

Hi!

have fun here!

Vincent


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hey Aaron, welcome! I'll second Sharmy's question; where in Australia are you from?

Also, if you dont mind me asking, how are you staying in L.A? Is it a work entry visa?


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum, Aaron :D


----------



## Simon Ravn

Aaron Sapp said:


> Yea dude, this place rocks. Simon already tested it out being his usual self, and he hasn't been booted. \m/8)\m/



:lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam

Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## Edgen

welcome Aboard!!

I checked out your site, but your music is currently down. Anyway we could get a snippit of your work? I love checking out new stuff, and I'm anxious to hear what you did for farscape 

/j


----------



## Buckles

Ah! An aussie in LA! Welcome! 

I reckon you could be a handy person for me to grill on the positives and negatives of moving to the US for film composing  

-s


----------



## BlueGreenBoy

Wow, that's a pretty warm welcome from a lot of people. Thank you!

I like this place already!


----------



## BlueGreenBoy

Buckles said:


> Ah! An aussie in LA! Welcome!
> 
> I reckon you could be a handy person for me to grill on the positives and negatives of moving to the US for film composing
> 
> -s



Sure. Always happy to share my experiences. On the board or prviately via email if you prefer.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy

Scott Cairns said:


> Hey Aaron, welcome! I'll second Sharmy's question; where in Australia are you from?



Sydney.



Scott Cairns said:


> Also, if you dont mind me asking, how are you staying in L.A? Is it a work entry visa?



Through an accident of birth, I'm US citizen as well. Born to Aussie parents temporarily working in the US (M.I.T., Boston). Left the country when I was 12 days old, but it was enough to get full citizenship.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy

Edgen said:


> welcome Aboard!!
> 
> I checked out your site, but your music is currently down. Anyway we could get a snippit of your work?
> 
> /j



My website is being redone at the moment, but I'm in the middle of orchestrating a film for someone. So I haven't had time to work with the webmaster. Hopefully in a week or two it'll be up an running.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi Aaron,

You're pretty wellknown in the tv-branch already I know...  Doing stuff for the tv-series Farscape 'n stuff. How's that coming along? Could you tell us how you come about to composing something like that for tv or a series? I'd like to know your experiences in that field...  Thanks...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------

